# Uber Approves Tipping



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Uber does have "a written policy approving tips". Quoting the Uber web site:

_"If you decide you would like to tip, your driver is welcome to accept."_
_"As independent contractors, drivers may request tips at their discretion."_
A few drivers actually refuse tips when offered because:

They believe that Uber does not approve tipping (formerly true, but no longer)

They feel that it is not appropriate. 
Unfortunately, many older web pages still reflect the old Uber policy that actively discouraged tipping. If you encounter one of these then I suggest that you email the author, explain the new policy, and politely request an update. Uber still claims that they provide a "cashless" experience and emphasizes that tipping is not required.

Recently, both Uber and Lyft increased their Booking/Service fee, that does not benefit the drivers, only the company. For short trips, they now take almost HALF the fare.

Personally, I feel that like other service workers, it is appropriate to accept a tips, but not appropriate to aggressively solicit tips, which is likely to get you a lower rating. Lyft, unlike Uber, has an in-App tipping feature.

Tipping signs are displayed by the management in many, but not all, service establishments. IMHO, Tasteful tipping signs are appropriate in an Uber/Lyft driver's vehicle.

Unfortunately, most jurisdictions do not allow slot machines or video gambling in your vehicle, which would be much more effective.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Screw Uber.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

April fools!


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Uberyouber said:


> April fools!


Nope. This is for real. "April Fools" would be "Uber testing in-App Tipping in selected markets".


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

That is old news...


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Maven said:


> A few drivers actually refuse tips when offered because:
> 
> They believe that Uber does not approve tipping (formerly true, but no longer)
> 
> They feel that it is not appropriate.


or they say they don't accept tips but only to the IRS


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

emdeplam said:


>


Sometimes an image is blocked from usage if embedded in off-site web pages. Use TinyPIC or any similar service to display the image.


----------

